

Ask HN: Is it possible to share screens without downloading anything? - gbachik

Just wondering if anyone ever ran across or had an idea for a purely browser based screen sharing implementation.
======
greenyoda
Wouldn't it be a pretty bad security hole if your browser - the one program on
your machine that the most people are trying to exploit - could access parts
of your screen that are outside its own windows?

------
techaddict009
Probably yes. Have you seen screen cast o matic .com? They allow video
recording without installing any plugin just visiting their website. So if
that can be done then yes Screen sharing too.

Sorry I exactly dont know how do they do it. Please try out. They use some
kind of Java plugin (not alone Java Script).

------
ablerman
If you're using chrome, you can share your screen using WebRTC to other
browsers that support it. Right now, that's just Firefox and Chrome.

Check out talky for an example. [https://talky.io](https://talky.io)

